# IUI query



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am currently having IUI on the NHS with Clomid. 
I had previously taken Gonal F but overstimmulated 3 times. They then decided to try me on Clomid. 
The first 2 tries with Clomid were fine, but resulted in BFN. 
On my third try I overstimmulated which was a real blow as I hadn't thought it possilbe with a milder drug. 
My next go is coming up soon and I was wondering if I could go ahead without taking any drugs at all. 
Should I ask my fertility nurse if I can have try without taking the tablets, or should I pretend that I am taking the tablets and not say anything? 
I can't bear the thought that I might overstimmulate again, it's so frustrating. 

Any advice or thoughts would be a great help. 

Pixie.
X


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

You can have IUI on a natural cycle (wiht no drugs) but the statistics are lower, bsically the more control over your cycle the better the %'s of success. It might be worth asking if you can have a natural cycle but with  trigger jab so it's easier to pinpoint ovulation & plan your insem? You can overstim with clomid which is why you should never buy it off the internet & self medicate, perhaps you coulod halve a normal dose if you overstimmed on 50mg? Please discuss it with your clinic & take their advice rather than not taking the drugs as thye might wonder why your response drops off suddenly & you could end up being advised to up your dose which could be dangerous. I m sure they will understand your concerns


----------



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

